# Change Trainers?



## mahalopele (Jun 30, 2013)

Should I change trainers? I currently ride Western (although I would like to switch to English). Lately, I've been feeling like I'm not learning anything. I've ridden for two years there, and she still hasn't let me canter. However, I have cantered before (different stables), although not much. There was one time at my current trainer when I cantered. My second lesson there, we were trail riding because of the heat in the arena (she only has indoor). My horse was afraid of water, so he jumped over the creek, landing in a canter. Should I switch trainers? I've ridden 3 different horses successfully, yet it still feels like I'm not learning anything. She never tries anything new. I've turned, walked and trooted. Thoughts?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

mahalopele said:


> Should I change trainers? I currently ride Western (although I would like to switch to English). Lately, I've been feeling like I'm not learning anything. I've ridden for two years there, and she still hasn't let me canter. However, I have cantered before (different stables), although not much. There was one time at my current trainer when I cantered. My second lesson there, we were trail riding because of the heat in the arena (she only has indoor). My horse was afraid of water, so he jumped over the creek, landing in a canter. Should I switch trainers? I've ridden 3 different horses successfully, yet it still feels like I'm not learning anything. She never tries anything new. I've turned, walked and trooted. Thoughts?


How long have you been with this trainer?

If you feel like you're not learning I'd move on. Don't waste your money, education in horses isn't something you should settle for. Get your money's worth


----------



## nrchacowhorse (Jun 13, 2014)

Different factors including your age may be a problem if you still live at home and your parents are paying i would assume. So maybe they requested for you to not take it further? If you are older and paying for it yourself then i would switch. If youre under 18 and your parents pay then talk to them and see what they have to say and if they say you have to stay with your current trainer then have a mature open conversation with your trainer explaining your concerns. But remember some people are great at what they do but not everyone is great at teaching.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Through the years, I have ridden with many different instructors. I know the good ones for me, I know the ones that are not good for me. Sometimes, we have to sample different ones. When I get a good instructor, every time I ride with them, I improve or correct something, every lesson is beneficial, I gladly pay my money. Others, it seems, I might as well take my horse out on the trail and save my money.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

If you truly feel that you are not learning, switch. However, do not use cantering as your main criteria. While it is often beneficial for an instructor to have his student canter as a way of increasing confidence, more detailed work can often be accomplished best at the walk and canter. 

I once had the mother of a student ask me if she should look for a barn where they taught jumping since her daughter had ridden in an English saddle twice. The daughter had ridden a total of four lessons on one easy going horse but could not ride a circle.

Having ridden for two years, you may rightly feel that you should have progressed more. Different instructors have different approaches. You might want to read Paul Belasik's book "The Songs of Horses". In this book, Belasik presents seven stories for teachers and students which illustrate various approaches to riding. In one of the stories, the narrator tells of going to Japan to learn the Samurai method of shooting arrows while riding. In this story, the narrator's instructor tells of spending months learning to sit and breath before ever sitting on a horse or firing an arrow. This is not everyone's method of teaching or way of learning. It is just one method.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

As an instructor, I can tell you that not cantering after 2 years says that either you have the wrong teacher or that there is something terribly wrong with your riding.

Have you asked why you haven't cantered yet and told her you feel that you aren't moving forward anymore? Is it possible that this instructor doesn't have a horse available that she feels you could canter with safely? If so, then you really are stuck in the wrong situation.

Something sounds very wrong here-you may want to start looking for someone else especially since you want to switch to English. To ride English correctly is a completely different discipline, it's not just a matter of changing tack. You want to learn the right way the first time around, otherwise you are just wasting precious time and money.


----------



## Ride4Christ (Aug 14, 2013)

I used to have an instructor like that, she was always very slow about letting me do stuff new. After I switched instructors however I made a whole lot of progress in a short period of time. So yes I would suggest switching instructors


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd say switch if you can :/ I had an instructor that once she realized I wasn't going to compete in hunter classes started to put me in with the beginner kids and really didn't help me progress. I started to actually not enjoy riding anymore. After years of not riding I went to a barn I'd taken lessons at through my high school and progressed a lot more with her, but in western riding. Now I have my own horses and I board with a lady who has actually taught me a lot more in a shorter amount of time. She also made me realize that lesson horses are a lot different then green horses XD.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

i have been taking lessons on and off for the past 6-7 months

my trainer has not asked me to canter and for good reasons

1. i am riding my daughters horse, and the horse is difficult
2. i am not experienced enough in the trot for proper control


----------



## ohmyspurs (Jul 1, 2014)

As an instructor myself- I think you need to switch.


Yesterday I just let a student canter/lope for their first time. They've been riding with us for about 2 months.

In 2 years, I expect that kid will be tuning up other customers' horses during their lessons, learning to train a horse, or learning barrels,poles,pleasure, etc.


To me, when the balance, confidence, hands (nice and quiet), come together at a walk, trot, turning, and stopping/half-halting, they're ready to canter/lope.


----------



## TriggerAndMe (Aug 13, 2014)

I think you should switch by now you should be cantering and learning to jump you're waisting your money in my opinion but if you switch take things slowly at first make sure your new trainer understands you haven't really done much and in no time you'll be flying around! My first stables was a bit like yours and we could never jump any higher than up to my knee at the time which was nearly a jump at all! Plus there were so many people in one lesson I had to wait my turn.


----------



## Westernpleasurelover (Aug 18, 2014)

I recently changed trainers and in my experience if you do not feel like you are benefiting and improving anymore its time for a change. Sometimes you have to accept you've learned all that you can from someone and it's time for a new step in your journey as an equestrian.


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

Sometimes you just plateau with a trainer and need to move on. I was with one trainer for 10 years and should have switched because I wasn't progressing. Instead, I had her teach me how to train horses from the ground. Gave me a new perspective and valuable tools.

Maybe try some clinics.


----------

